# No connectivity between my hosts



## pauloperes (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have two machines (hosts), 1 Freebsd(server) and 1 Windows, my host with windows connect to Freebsd trough wirelles(wlan0) interface, but i donÂ´t get connectivity between my hosts, ping donÂ´t work.

Let see my configuration,
wlan0 ip 192.168.2.1

windows ip 192.168.2.2


----------



## anomie (Feb 22, 2010)

That's not enough info for anyone to help you. 

From FreeBSD, post the output of `% ifconfig`

From Windows, post the output of [cmd=C:\>]ipconfig[/cmd]

Is either the FreeBSD or Windows box running a host-level firewall? What's the precise ping command you're using?


----------

